# 3 mL/min Peristaltic pumps $45 each for auto-doser



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I have been negotiating with an ebay seller and he tells me that in 2 weeks he will be placing an order for more peristaltic pumps. He usually buys only the 50 mL/min pumps, but I have asked him to buy several 3 mL / min pumps for me.

These pumps are brand new and are even adjustable down to 1 mL/min with a 3v DC adapter instead of the normal 6v DC adapter.

I think for this price and this flow rate his pumps are ideal for our tanks. I have searched for many years in all kinds of places and I have not found a better deal.

I post this to gauge the interest level of APC in these pumps so that he will know how many to order.

A show of "hands" who is interested??


----------

